
GM says Obama-era fuel efficiency rules not 'feasible': filing - mudil
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gm-emissions/gm-says-obama-era-fuel-efficiency-rules-not-feasible-filing-idUSKCN1N31ZV
======
crooked-v
They're only "not feasible" because the big carmakers have gotten complacent
about using "SUV" and "crossover" categories to sidestep car efficiency
standards.

